# Spark Plugs?



## AaroNX (Jun 18, 2002)

I have a 93 NX2000. I am putting a 50 shot on it, just to get a little edge on the competition. What plugs(type and heat range) would you guys reccomend using?


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

*Well.........*

I would advise you call your zex or nitrous express for the information you need.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

*nos plugs*

for a 50 shot on a SR motor...normally peeps use the cheap NGK's BKR6E's.


----------



## AaroNX (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey thanks alot man. I was going to stick with the NGK platinums but wasn't sure about the heat range.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

*Nitrous*

hey man, NEVER run nitrous on platnum plugs, the spark will burn a hole in your piston before you know it, they burn WAY too hot for them, just get the cheapest set from your local dealer, any resistor other then platnum, take it from a guy who knows, i run NOS and i learned the hard way, just wanted to help u out


----------



## AaroNX (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey thanks, but just out of curiosity how did you know it was the plugs. Nitrous is known for burning pistons alone. What shot were you running. Not trying to start nothing just curious.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

*spark plugs*

because, yes the "New Platnum" are great for street use because they deliver a great miltispark in relation to you fuel management, but when u run nitrous it makes them spark too hot causing it to do damage, i must say yes there are numerious was to mess a piston up, lol...but this is just something to look out for. i ran a 50 shot. just be safe and use the genaric brand, u will be replacing them alot, why spend the extra $2 and have to worry about the nice ones doing more damage then the cheap ones. any more Q's u know where to reach me. later


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

Just curious, what kits and or engine management is everyone running?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

*nos kit*

Im using the Programmable Venom 2004 No$ kit. So far, no problems..very easy to use, very easy to install..but pricey..


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

Aaron--

As mentioned previously, the NGK BKR 6E-11 plugs will work wonderfully with your 50-shot setup. Gap them at .030 and work you way larger on the gap until you see tiny brown specks on the ceramic part after you use nitrous. 

And when I say 'after', I mean *right* after. As in... shut the engine down, and pull the plug and look at it as quickly as you can. 

When/if you see brown specks, that's a sign of mild detonation. Close the gaps back up a tiny bit and you should be set. 

You can *probably* get away with 17 degrees advanced timing on a 50-shot (I did), but it would be safer to set your timing to 15 degrees advance. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## AaroNX (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey thanks I really appreciate the detail you went into to explain all that. I won't be putting the Kit on for another week or so. I just put a JDM motor in the car, and I am going to wait and let it break in good before I start sqeezing. I am still waiting on my JWT ECU also. Thanks for the info man.


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

Be careful using that NA JWT ecu and nitrous. I've never heard of anybody having this trouble before, but...

The JWT ecu maximizes your timing, to get the best out of NA operation. Using nitrous, you want to retard the timing somewhat, to prevent detonation. As I said in the previous post, a 50-shot shouldn't require you to retard your timing any, if at all. 

Just a thought.


----------



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

I also ran with the NGK BKR 6E-11 plugs. I tried all type of plugs and I got the best result form the NGK's. They are a awesome plug and they don't hurt the wallet! With a 50 shot and some bolt-ons my car ran a 14.1 in the quarter. Like Greg said play with the Gapping until you find the best setting for your car. 

Hey Greg I am going to have somthing that was yours here shortly!! Thanks alot for the tip!!


----------

